
Bakkt's Bitcoin futures volume hits $4.8M in one day - nawazcrypto
https://decrypt.co/10715/bakkts-bitcoin-futures-volume-hits-4-8-million-in-one-day
======
andirk
Bakkt starting with a really low volume was actually a great idea. So now they
can say it's increase x% every day/week/month.

